# Mac OS 9 driver for HP Deskjet 656c



## karambos (Sep 1, 2004)

I've bought a second hand Deskjet 656c from HP and it's supposed to come with a Mac driver only mine didn't. To cut a long story short, HP no longer offer Mac drivers to download and I found this:

http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/4506

which I installed.
The problem is this - after installation an new icon appeared in the Chooser which is good. Normally, when you click on an icon in the chooser, you get a list of all avaiable printers that are connected and communicating with that driver. Well, with his particular icon, I don't. Which is bad.

However, the computer can "see" the printer because when I try sharing it over the network, it gives me the exact printer name in the share list. When I unplug the USB cable, the printer name disappears and when I plug it in again it reappears so the computer can definately see the printer.

Why can't I select the printer in the chooser? Is it an extentions conflict?


----------

